# salt fork



## osprey (Apr 14, 2004)

Anything happening on the lake?Lookin for saugeye but may fish crappie as well.
Thanks Osprey


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Friend, Saltfork is not a (go to lake) in the summer months for Saugeye,Walleye.
I've been watching for reports over the past 2 months and it's been quiet.
The Bass and cat fisherman have had some luck but that's been about it.
After a dozen trips that ended up as just a boat ride trying for Saugeye I'm speaking the truth.
Crappie can be found in 12' - 16' of water but it's a slow bight when you find them. Seneca Lake is good for Saugeye but it's a chore to get one over the 15" limit.
It's going to be the end of October before Saugeye start hitting, and then you have to fight the water turn over and heavy tree leaf layer floating on top.

Saltfork is not the lake it was years ago. It's a ski boaters/jet ski's lake now.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got back from a 3 night camping trip there. Fished hard for saugeye Tues evening, Wednesday and Thursday through the rain. Used a 1/4 oz jigging spoon, jig and grub tail tipped with a piece of crawler and some swim baits. Total catch for the trip was 3 small saugeye, 4 small cats, 3 small smallmouth, a dozen white bass, 1 two foot carp and 1 largemouth close to 4 lbs. Salt Fork is a great park and nice campground but sure is a tough lake to fish.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Large bigfoot family in the Salt Fork area is eatting up all the fish.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Friend, Saltfork is not a (go to lake) in the summer months for Saugeye,Walleye.
> I've been watching for reports over the past 2 months and it's been quiet.
> The Bass and cat fisherman have had some luck but that's been about it.
> After a dozen trips that ended up as just a boat ride trying for Saugeye I'm speaking the truth.
> ...


No it's not,used to love to go there fishing but don't waste my time anymore.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gets a lot of pressure, still not as bad as seneca in the summer!


----------

